# Results of Overheating Incubator



## Wild~Touch (Feb 25, 2014)

In the recent extreme hot weather here in Qld. the incubator overheated 

3 thickies hatched alive and well  yet to be seen what else survived

All angle headed dragon eggs perished 

1 wheeleri hatched is alive and well but his brother didn't hatch- see pics below

I have heaps of thickie eggs and wheeleri eggs and ring tailed eggs still to hatch ...be interesting to see what actually survived the overheating issue


----------



## iHerp (Feb 25, 2014)

Add some pics!


----------



## Umbral (Feb 25, 2014)

As sad as it is those pics are quite cool. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## solar 17 (Feb 25, 2014)

Bummer, Sandi ~B~


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Feb 25, 2014)

That sucks Sandee


----------



## MANIAC (Feb 25, 2014)

im im thinking of getting a southern angle headed dragon hatchling how do you know its a healthy one?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 26, 2014)

MANIAC said:


> im im thinking of getting a southern angle headed dragon hatchling how do you know its a healthy one?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk



IMO...If it is alert + active and has a little fat belly should be OK
Good Luck they are interesting to keep

- - - Updated - - -



Umbral said:


> As sad as it is those pics are quite cool. Sorry for your loss.



Thanks Umbral

Sad but interesting to see how they fit inside the egg this one looks so close to hatching, hey!


----------



## book (Feb 26, 2014)

A few years back when we had some very hot weeks I also had my incubator overheat. 
Very disapointing to wait so long for ridge tail monitors to hatch and then they all fail.
The one I opened, like your gecko was almost perfectly formed.
My incubator is a converted (working) bar fridge. Since that happened I added a cooling thermostat to the fridge part and it kicks in to cool as needed. 
It has been running for short periods this summer and temps have been kept stable.


----------



## Wild~Touch (Feb 26, 2014)

book

Yes it is disappointing when they are perfect but for taking a breath 

Your cooling idea sounds good...usually I put an ice brick in the incubator when extreme heat is predicted ... but negected to do so as I was out grocery shopping 

2 more thickies hatched this morning so they must be tough little buggas


----------



## MANIAC (Feb 27, 2014)

how long should you leave your uv light on for southern angle headed dragons please reply to me!!! and what voltage!!!!!

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Banjo (Feb 27, 2014)

They where very interesting photos, educational in fact.
Sorry for your loss though.


----------

